# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sistemi nervor dhe semundje te tij

## shkodrane82

*Neuroni*


Sistemi nervor na ndihmon qe te reagojme e te sillemi sic duhet ndaj ngacmuesve te mjedisit.
Percjell informacionin ne cdo pjese te trupit.
Sistemi nervor njerezor eshte i perbere prej miliona qelizash te imta nervore te quajtura neurone.
*Struktura e Neuronit.*Neuroni eshte njesia baze e sistemit nervor. Ai eshte nje lloj qelize e specializuar qe shpie mesazhe ne cdo pjese te trupit.Si gjithe qelizat e tjera neuroni ka nje trup qe permban nukleusin dhe citoplazmen.Neuroni ka zgjatime qe dalin prej  trupit te ngjashme me gishtat, qe quhen _dentrite._Keto marrin informacion qe vjen prej neuroneve te tjera. Cdo neuron ka nje _akson_,nje zgjatim fibroz ne forme bishti gjate te cilit kalojne mesazhet.
*Llojet e neuroneve.* Trupi ka tre lloje  neuronesh: _Neuronet ndijore_ qe mbartin informacionin prej vesheve ne trurin tone, _interneuronet_ qe e shpien informacionin ne cdo pjese te trurit dhe _neuronet motorike_ qe e shpien informacionin ne muskujt tone.
Neuronet jane te afata te marrin dhe te cojne mesazhe ne te gjithe pjeset e trupit, sepse keto qeliza  kane dy cilesi te vecanta :_ngacmueshmerine dhe percueshmerine._

_Ne kete foton me poshte eshte Neuron.Ne pjesen kryesore perfshihen dentritet, qeliza trupore dhe nje akson.Ka raste qe aksoni mbulohet me nje membrane myelini keshtu qe informacioni te percillet me shpejt ne distanca te gjata..._

----------


## ChuChu

Mire ja ban ti qe e fut te "Mjeku per Ju", po c'te bejme me kete informacion ne?  :i qetë:  
Ja na jep keshilla me konkrete, si psh: si ta ulim ndjesine e atyre interneuroneve se po na marrin m'qafe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Kjo eshte njohuri e pergjithshme po pate gje me specifike
lene nje takim se do te marrim dhe ty ne dore... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Mos me ngacmo eh se kam mendje te keqe. lol.

Po eh...kur do takohena te.... me merrni ne dore?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

*Sinapsi* 
Per te kaluar nga nje neuron te neuroni tjeter informacioni duhet te pershkoje _sinapsin_, hapesiren mes aksonit te nje neuroni dhe dentriteve te neuronit tjeter.
Ndryshe nga komunikimi elektrik brenda nje neuroni te vetem, komunikimi mes neuroneve perfshin nje reaksion kimik.Kur impulsi elektrik nervor arrin degezimet fundore te aksonit te nje neuroni presinaptik, ben qe te clirohet te sinapsi nje substance kimike e quajtur _ neurotransmetues._
Keto lozin nje rol kyc ne kontrollimin e sjelljes, dhe deri tashi jane identifikuar mbi 36 neurotransmetues.

----------


## shkodrane82

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *Mos me ngacmo eh se kam mendje te keqe. lol.
> 
> Po eh...kur do takohena te.... me merrni ne dore? *



E para ke insurance ti ....???

Dhe don sesban vizite se ke shtim te hormoneve....i mean neuroneve....pah gjitha fjalet njesoj ne mjekesi.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

Shkodrane,
Pa t'i baj nja dy pytje ne lidhje me keta neuronet  :buzeqeshje: 

1) Ke degjuar ndonjehere per "phanthom type of pain?" Eshte nje dhimbje qe e kane ata njerez (ushtare, sharrtare, etj) qe kane prere nje pjese te gjymtyreve te tyre (ie. kemben, nje gisht etj) e dhimbja eshte ne pjesen ku organi egzistonte me pare. Dmth. pacienti ankohet per dhimbje te tmerrshme ne ate pjese te trupit qe s'eshte me atje. Si e shpjegon kete?

2) Pse pacientet qe vuajne nga diabeti kane ulcera ne kembe? Dhe pse zakonisht keto ulcera jane ne pjesen e brendeshme te kembes tek thembra? Dhe pse ata gjakosen ne kembe pa e kuptuar?

Mos m'u zemro per keto dy pyetjet  :buzeqeshje:  Nese s'i din, s'ka kurrgja. Vec deshta me e ba temen pak interesante.

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga MisCongeniality_ 
> *
> 1) Ke degjuar ndonjehere per "phanthom type of pain?" Eshte nje dhimbje qe e kane ata njerez (ushtare, sharrtare, etj) qe kane prere nje pjese te gjymtyreve te tyre (ie. kemben, nje gisht etj) e dhimbja eshte ne pjesen ku organi egzistonte me pare. Dmth. pacienti ankohet per dhimbje te tmerrshme ne ate pjese te trupit qe s'eshte me atje. Si e shpjegon kete?
> 
> 2) Pse pacientet qe vuajne nga diabeti kane ulcera ne kembe? Dhe pse zakonisht keto ulcera jane ne pjesen e brendeshme te kembes tek thembra? Dhe pse ata gjakosen ne kembe pa e kuptuar?*


May I, may I?Ok, mos ma vini re eksitimin  :perqeshje: ... vetem i ka te bukura keto pyetjet kjo Miss  :ngerdheshje: 

Per kete pyetjen e dyte njehere keta diabetiket e kane punen keq sa here gjakosen se mezi ju pushon gjaku se rrjedhuri. Ngaqe e kane pasur semundjen e sheqerit per nje kohe te gjate (sidomos po ta kene pasur dhe s'e kane ditur, dmth. s'e kane kontrolluar me insuline), niveli i larte i glukozes ne gjak sjell degjenerimin e neuroneve. Meqe neuronet degjenerohen dmth. se ulet ndjeshmeria e sensoreve ne kembet e tyre dhe sa here qe ata ecin zbathur, nuk ndiejne gje nese shkelin ne ndonje copke te vogel qelqi per shembull. I kane ato gjymtyret si te pandjeshme. Nese cahen keta nuk ndiejne dhimbje (per shkak se qelizat nervore sensore i kane te vdekura), keshtu qe po mos e shohin qe po ju del gjak nuk do ta merrnin vesh fare qe ishin gjakosur.

Kurse per kete pyetjen e pare kam degjuar per 'phantom limbs', pra kur te eshte prere nje gjymtyre dhe te duket sikur e ke akoma atje. Kjo ka nja nje vit qe e kam degjuar dhe s'e mbaj mend mire po duhet te kete te beje dicka me kujtesen me afat te gjate apo kondicionimin e reflekseve. Gjithashtu edhe 'phantom type of pain" ma merr mendja rrjedhimisht me keto mund te jete e lidhur (wild guess).

Kshu ne maje te kokes keto me erdhen nder mend tani. Me vone kismet i rremoj ne shenimet e mia te vjetra apo ndonje liber a ku di une. Mire se u lexofshim deri atehere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

Ok, ok... interesante... shih c'lexova tani online per kete "phantom pain"- dhimbjen fantazme.

Thote qe etiologjia e ketij shqetesimi nuk eshte ende e ditur, por si per gjithshka tjeter edhe per kete kane hipotezat perkatese.

Shpjegimi me i qendrueshem sipas ketij artikulli eshte se ndryshimet ne sistemin nervor qendror mund te ndodhin si ne shpinen kurrizore ashtu edhe ne tru.  Plagosjet e nervave te periferise mund te rezultojne ne ndryshime ne pergjigjen e sinapseve ne bririn dorsal te shpines kurrizore (atje ku futet nervi qe vjen nga gjymtyra e amputuar). Kjo sjell rritjen e eksitueshmerise se neuroneve dhe uljen e proceseve inhibitore (procese qe ndalojne neurotransmiterat neper sinapse). 

Gjithashtu duket se nga dhimbja e madhe gjate prerjes, ka pasur nje input te madh me sensacione ne brain stem, ne thalamus dhe ne korteksin e trurit. 

Keshtu pra tani kjo eksperience dramatike ka ndryshuar pergjithmone balancen normale te neurotransmitereve ne organizem ne lidhje me keto gjymtyre te amputuara.

----------


## Lancelot

"fshehtesia e vleres se nje ideje qendron ne aplikimin e saj" - ka thene nje njeri i madhe
....sikur te isha student - student i medicines, do te lexoja me shume....

jeni te mire...

----------


## shkodrane82

E dashur Miss une pyetjet i lexova dhe ishin te panjoftura per mua
sepse sapo i kam hyre fushes se mjekesise...
Po edhe pse ishin te panjoftura une do hapja librat dhe do ti gjeja, po ja qe Angeldust ju pergjigj perpara meje, faleminderit!

----------


## MisCongeniality

shkodrane,
S'ti bera pyetjet qe "to put you on the spot." I bera vec per ta bere temen tende me interesante dhe me praktike...se ashtu e kam te konstruktuar memorien...mesoj me mire nepermjet pyetjeve  :buzeqeshje:  Por me pelqen inisiativa jote me keto temat sepse me bejne te mendoj.

Angeldust, ke te drejte. Semundja e diabetit ka nje trekendesh symptomash si rezultat i depozitimit te sheqerit te tepert ne 3 organe: Retinopathy(kap syte, nepermjet glaucomes, katarakteve, revaskularizim etj), Nephropathy (shkaterron veshkat), dhe Neuropathy (shkaterrim te neuroneve periferike.) Depozitimi i sheqerit ne neuronet periferike me duket se e izolon neuronin dhe keshtu mesazhi nuk percillet ne shtyllen kurrizore. Dhe prandaj pacientet kane "drop foot"--i perplasin kembet me force ne toke gjate ecjes sepse s'e ndiejne token.
Pacienti gjithashtu prezanton me Charcot's foot--ulcerat qe ndodhen zakonisht ne pjesen e brendeshme te thembres. Kjo ndodh se tendenca e jone si njerez eshte te ecim nga ana e jashtme dhe te bashkojme thembrat nga brenda (provojeni ne shtepi). Por diabetiket i ferkojne thembrat nga ana e brendeshme pa dashje dhe pa e ndjere kete veprim kurse ne e shmangim kete. 
Ne raste te avancuara keta paciente kalojne ne gangrene gishtave te kembes dhe eshte interesante sepse heqja e nje gishti pason me heqjen e te tjereve me vone. Dhe gjate operacionit, s'ndiejne gje fare (dmth. dhe sikur te mos u japesh narkoze).

Pyetjes tjeter s'kam cfare t'i shtoj pervec se kur ndodh nje amputim, vec bishti i neuronit eshte shkaterruar, por jo koka. Dhe neuronet ne peripheral nervous system kane si veti qe rigjenerohen. Prandaj bishtat e neuroneve aty ku eshte prere gjymtyra mundohen te zgjaten e nuk munden dhe kjo shkakton dhimbje tek pacienti. Sic e the dhe ti, neuroni e ka informacionin per ate gjymtyre prandaj dhe nje aresye tjeter per shkaktimin e dhimbjes. Megjithese per keto dy fjalite e fundit s'jam shume e sigurte sepse u be shume kohe qe e kam mesuar kete.

He te bej dhe nje pyetje tjeter: Thuhet ne libra qe neuronet e CNS (central nervous system) nuk rigjenerohen. Kur vdesin, nuk rigjenerohen, apo jo? Cili eshte ai neuron ne CNS qe rigjenerohet? Hint: Ka te beje me nje nga Cranial Nerves  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga MisCongeniality_ 
> *He te bej dhe nje pyetje tjeter: Thuhet ne libra qe neuronet e CNS (central nervous system) nuk rigjenerohen. Kur vdesin, nuk rigjenerohen, apo jo? Cili eshte ai neuron ne CNS qe rigjenerohet? Hint: Ka te beje me nje nga Cranial Nerves *


Oh Miss, Miss... ok pas kesaj mbahu deri te enjte kur te mbaroj nje test, qe e te pergjigjem prape spejt nese na ben ndonje kuesture tjeter ketu  :ngerdheshje:  lol (Jo, bej shaka. Me behet qejfi qe ka disa njerez ne forum me njohuri me te thella nga shkencat shendetesore  :buzeqeshje:  )

Ok pra te shohim...

Keshtu une nuk kam degjuar ndonjehere qe te rigjenerohet ndonje neuron i CNS-it (sistemit nervor qendror-SNQ ne shqip). Po edhe ashtu sic eshte dhene gjurma per te me ndihmuar mua, me sa di une nervat kraniale (ta shqiperojme tashi) nuk bejne pjese ne sistemin nervor qendror, por *jane nerva periferike*, edhe pse e kane fillimin e daljes nga pjese te trurit si per shembull brain stem, medulla oblongata, etj, etj.

Sidoqofte, une kam lexuar diku qe nervat qe jane te mbeshtjellura me myeline e kane me te lehte rigjenerimin dhe nje shkak qe neuronat e CNS-it nuk rigjenerohen a kollaj eshte se ju mungon myelina ne ate forme me qeliza Shwann ashtu sic eshte ne periferi. Gjithashtu ka hipoteza qe nervat motore qe sherbejne per te komanduar levizje, (si p.sh. nervi trigeminal qe sherben per levizjet e gojes) e ka me te lehte te rigjenerohet sesa nje neuron sensor qe sherben vetem per te mare ndjesite/stimulet nga bota e jashtme(p.sh. nje i tille eshte nervi vestibulocochlear qe sherben per te degjuar).

Cranial Nerve:          Major Functions:   

-I Olfactory      -           smell  

-II Optic            -          vision  

-III Oculomotor  -         eyelid and eyeball movement  

-IV Trochlear       -        innervates superior oblique turns eye downward and laterally

-V Trigeminal        -       chewing face & mouth touch & pain  

-VI Abducens         -      turns eye laterally  

-VII Facial                -    controls most facial expressions, secretion of tears & saliva, taste  

-VII Vestibulocochlear -     hearing equillibrium sensation 
(auditory)

-IX Glossopharyngeal   -       taste, senses carotid blood pressure 

-X Vagus       -   senses aortic blood pressure, slows heart rate, stimulates digestive organs, taste  

- XI Spinal Accessory   -       controls trapezius & sternocleidomastoid, controls swallowing movements  

- XII Hypoglossal         - controls tongue movements  

Tani ja keto jane Cranial nerves, ose nervat kraniale (te trurit)...

Na thuaj ti Miss se une s'kam pare ndonjehere informacion se cili nga gjithe keta eshte me i rigjenerueshem, pasi varet edhe nga sasia e demtimit e gjera te tjera...

Kurioze duke pritur  :buzeqeshje: 
angeldust

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Doktoreshat qenkan vene ne gare me duket.  Watch out America!   lol

Meqe jemi tek neuronet, a mund ti drejtoj nje pyetje ekspertizes mjeksore? 

A mund te na thoni dicka rreth Multiple Sclerosis, c'fare eshte, simtomat, kurimin etj.

Do te ish me interes jo vetem per temen, por edhe per "edukimin" e kungujve dhe kungulleshkave te forumit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

Angel Dust, ke plotesisht te drejte. Megjithese Cranial Nerves e kane qendren ne tru, prape ato konsiderohen pjese e Peripheral nervous system. Me thone te drejten, as vete s'e di se ku i kisha psonisur ato qe kisha thene ne pyetjen. Sic duket paskam qene ne NREM gjume (ku truri eshte i pezulluar por trupi eshte aktiv  :buzeqeshje: 
Po pyetja e sakte eshte kjo: Megjithese neuronet ne PNS rigjenerohen, psh. pas demtimit, vec njeri prej tyre "actively divides" ne nje person te rritur. Dhe pergjigja eshte: Olfactory neurons (CN 1).

Tani per korcaren....e di qe e ke me shaka kur thua "per edukimin e kungujve dhe kungulleshkave te forumit." Ki kujdes se disa njerez mund te ta marrin per keq me te drejte pasi ne te gjithe jemi kunguj dhe kungulleshka ne ato fusha ne te cilat nuk kemi njohuri. Psh, ti mund te vazhdosh per real estate dhe ca nga ne s'dine asgje per kete. Nejse, nje sugjerim i vogel. Don't hate on me, ok?  :buzeqeshje: 

Persa i perket Multiple Sclerosis, eshte nje semundje qe i perket sistemit nervor qendror, dhe me saktesisht, qelizave aq te rendesishme per kete sistem, oligodendrocytes. Ne njerez normale keto qeliza prodhojne nje lende (myelin) qe izolon bishtat e neuroneve, vende vende. Si rrjedhim, sinjali kapercen nga pjesa e paizoluar ne pjesen e paizoluar derisa arrin ne fund te bishtit, ku ndodhet dhe synaptic cleft (hapesira ku njeri neuron mbaron dhe tjetri fillon).

Ne te semuret me MS, sasia e oligodendrocytes eshte shume e vogel. Si pasoje, ne zona te ndryshme ne tru dhe ne palcen e kurrizit ka shume neurone te zhveshur. Por ama bishtat e neuroneve nuk demtohen....vec qe s'kane pallto  :buzeqeshje: 

Nga se vjen kjo semundje? Akoma s'e kane zbuluar por mendohet qe te jete multifaktorial ne origjine (i.e. mjedisi dhe gjenetika). Thuhet qe viruset kane te bejne me te, po deri tani s'eshte provuar gje.
Eshte vene re qe incidenca e kesaj semundjeje eshte me e larte ne femra dhe ne njerez te Europes se veriut.
Mendohet qe kjo incidence rritet ne proporcion me largimin nga ekuatori. Dmth, sa me larg ekuatorit, si ne veri apo jug, aq me i larte numri i rasteve.

Si paraqet kjo semundje? Sic e thashe me siper, kjo semundje kap CNS, dhe nje nga vendet me favorite te saj eshte Optic Nerve, qe i perket sistemit qendror nervor (shenim: fjala nerv i perket sistemit periferal nervor kurse fjala tract i perket sistemit qendror nervor, por ne kete rast eshte perjashtim). Si rrjedhim, pacientja ka probleme me shikimin, qe i iken dhe i vjen.
Kjo semundje ka nje liste te gjate simptomash dhe cdo pacient mund te prezantohet ndryshe, po ato me te rendesishmet ne fazat e para jane:
a) keputje/lodhje ne gjymtyret e poshtem dhe lodhje/pertese ne pergjithesi.
b) humbje e kontrollit te urines (e mundshme)
c) humbje e ndjeshmerise (loss of position sense=s'di ku ndodhet trupi ne hapesire; loss of vibration sense=s'ndien dridhje te cekicit; 
d) Ataxia (ecin me kembe hapur si pijanecet)

Me e mundshme eshte qe pacientja te prezantohet me Charcot triad (trekendeshi i Charcotit i cili ka:
1) levizje e pakontrolluar e syve (nystagmus)
2) dridhje te gjymtyreve kur fillon nje veprim (intention tremor). Vini re se njerezit me Parkinson kane te kunderten e kesaj. Ata kane resting tremor=pillroll tremor(dridhje te gjymtyreve kur jane ne palevizje)
3) Scanning speech (flasin me rrokje...si tip gugaci??? )

Rasti me i mundshem klinik eshte ky: Nje vajze/grua nga mosha 20-40 vjen ne zyren tende dhe ankohet per humbje te shikimit, qe i vjen dhe i iken ne nje sy apo dhe ne te dy syte. Probabiliteti eshte shume i larte qe ajo vuan nga MS.

Si mund te sherohet kjo semundje? 
Sherim te plote nuk ka. Kurimi i simptomave eshte i veshtire pasi simptomat vijne e ikin. Si per cdo semundje tjeter, krahas mjekimeve farmaceutike rekomandohet trajtim alternativ. Psh, nepermjet suportimit emocional etj, etj.
Sa per mjekim me ilace, ato sulmojne sistemet me probleme te pacientit. Psh:
1) Per spasticity (toni i muskulit rritet kur gjymtyra eshte ne levizje)--->Baclofen
2) Per depresion----->Amitriptyline
3) Per paranoia apo mania---->haloperidol apo lithium (une do rekomandoja lithium)
4) Per dhimbje ne gjymtyre---->NSAIDSs(non steroidal anti inflammatory), si psh ibuprofen.
5) Per probleme me urinen----> Propantheline

Lista e ilaceve eshte e madhe keshtu qe s'po i shkruaj te tera. Po keto ilace jane shume te forta dhe kane shume efekte anesore. Dhe ato nuk e kurojne semundjen vec prolong remissions (zgjasin kohen pa simptoma).

Si eshte prognoza e semundjes? Varet nga pacienti. Thuhet se ne pergjithesi, zgjatja e semundjes i kalon 25 vjet, por ka dhe raste ne te cilat semundja shkakton vdekje brenda disa muajsh.

Kuriozitet: S'e di nese e keni pare ndonjehere Montel Show (MS)? Ai vuan nga MS dhe une e mbaj mend nga inicialet e programit...MS. Montel Show vuan nga MS.

Ja dhe nje pyetje tjeter: Cila eshte ekuivalentja e Multiple Sclerosis ne Peripheral Nervous System?

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Epo tani nese e marrin per ters shakane, kjo do te thote se jane tammam kunguj  :shkelje syri:   C'faj kam une e gjora nese dikush vjen vete e thote qe eshte kungull? (lol)  Per me teper, fjalen "kungull" apo "kungulleshke" ne andej nga korca e perdorim si me perkedhelje :shkelje syri: 

Faleminderit per shpjegimin.  MS eshte nje semundje qe ka prekur me teper se nje miljon e gjysem te popullsise ne shkalle boterore, dhe konsiderohet si fatale.  Prandaj dhe thashe qe ishte me interes (gjithmone duke ju referuar temes)

p.s.  Hate you? Nah!  Just a little jealous...cause I think you are flashing your master degree a bit too early  :shkelje syri:  (j/k)

Miqesisht,

----------


## MisCongeniality

korcare,
thnx motra...po degjo, s'matet dot njeri me kismetin e tjetrit(j/k). nje mesim qe kam nxjerre nga jeta: be happy with what I have and never desire what someone else has. Sepse ajo qe kam mund te jete me e mire se sa ajo qe me duket mua tek dikush tjeter. Afterall, the grass is always greener on the other side, right?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Missy--

Pikes i ke rene!  Do ti kthehemi ndonjehere tjeter "problemit" ne fjale per ta trajtuar nga nje kendveshtrim psikollogjik (mos me thuaj se neuroscience eshte jashte interesit tend aman)  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja qe nuk shpeton dot nga pyetjet e mia tani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

E kom qejf neuroshkencen, e kom qejf po e veshtire ama. Dhe te fluturoj kam qejf po ja qe se bej dot (j/k).
Thoshte nje profesori im, "do te arrije valle truri jone te kuptoje fshehtesite e veta? E vertete apo jo se ne perdorim vec nje perqindje shume te vogel te trurit....me duket nja 20% dhe me kete 20% ne kerkojme te dime ato qe ai as vete s'i di  :buzeqeshje:  !!

Keshtu qe shoot dhe pyet per c'te duash se me ben mire dhe mua t'e rrenoj ne depot e temporal lobe...ne hippocampus ku i kam kycur per nje kohe te gjate ato qe di dhe kane zene pluhur e myk  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. ku eshte fshehur ajo angel dust mor aman?

oh, do ishte me interes qe dikush te fliste per tipet e memorjeve...si formohen...si shkaterrohen etj etj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga MisCongeniality_ 
> * Sic duket paskam qene ne NREM gjume (ku truri eshte i pezulluar por trupi eshte aktiv*


Hahahahhh ... na shkrive ketu. Edhe mua po me ndodh shpesh kjo kohet e fundit me duket... :perqeshje: 




> [i]2) dridhje te gjymtyreve kur fillon nje veprim (intention tremor). Vini re se njerezit me Parkinson kane te kunderten e kesaj. Ata kane resting tremor=pillroll tremor(dridhje te gjymtyreve kur jane ne palevizje)[/B]


Andej nga e merkura kur te rehatosem nga testet, do me pelqente te zgjerohesha mbi Parkinsonin, pasi me duhet ta bej edhe refresh per final exams te ketij simestri...:-) Eshte i semure edhe ai Michael J. Fox me kete Parkinsonin, dhe si person publik qe eshte, ka inicuar dhe ka dhene fonde ne shume kerkime shkencore rreth kesaj semundjeje. Plus qe edhe dikush nga ne mund te kete pasur ndonje gjysh ose te njohur me Parkinson, qe secili duhet t'i njohe nga dridhja e gjymtyreve kur jane duke ndenjur, sic tha dhe MissCongeniality me siper...




> *Ja dhe nje pyetje tjeter: Cila eshte ekuivalentja e Multiple Sclerosis ne Peripheral Nervous System?*


Degjenerimi Vallerian, (ose Wallerian degeneration) eshte ajo qe po me bie nder mend per kete tani per tani. Eshte shkaterrim i mielines dhe i qelizave Shwann qe i mbulojne si 'kotolete' nervat periferiale me mieline.

Eshte nje forme degjenerimi i fibrave nervore si rezultat i ndarjes se tyre. Aksonet dhe sinapset distale ndaj nje plagosjeje ose shoku gjithashtu perjetojne kete degjenerim Wallerian. Pra eshte nje degjenerim distal i nje aksoni periferik qe eshte shkeputur nga qendrat e tij ushqyese si p.sh. soma(trupi) e qelizes nervore.

Ne kete semundje gjithashtu kur makrofaxhet (rruazat e bardha ne shqip???) mblidhen per te pastruar indin nervor nga keto mbetje qelizash te degraduara, pershpejtojne heqjen e mielines nga nervat periferiale. 

Kurse ne sistemin nervor qendror hyrja e ketyre makrofaxheve eshte me e veshtire per shkak te barrieres midis eneve te gjakut dhe trurit (BBB), dhe keshtu heqja e mielines dhe degradimi eshte me i ngadalesuar. Ky eshte pra ndermjet te tjerash edhe nje demielinim i nxitur nga sistemi imunologjik.

Miss, a s'ja merr njehere vete asaj kenges se tipit te memorieve qe te degjojme? Pastaj bashkohemi me vone te merkure, sic te thashe...

See ya laterz, alligatorz  :ngerdheshje: ... dhe mja u zute!!! Ne shendetesi per mendimin tim eshte gabim te vesh egon personale mbi interesat e pacientit. Duhet te jesh gjithmone nje degjues i mire dhe gjykues i mire qe keshtu te jesh ne gjendje te marresh vendimin me te peshtatshem. Ne maredhenien doktor-pacient ne mjekesine moderne, fokusi eshte pacienti, jo doktori. Njerezit kane me shume njohuri per mjekesine kohet e fundit dhe s'e shohin me doktorin aq shume si Goddd... ashtu sic behej qemoti. Kerkojne shpjegime logjike per konkluzionet e doktorit dhe nuk kane frike te bejne pyetje sfiduese per te. Dhe sigurisht, punonjesit e shendetesise duan te bejne $$$ (ekonomi e tregut), keshtu qe... si te doje pacienti mer jahu! Keshtu tha nje qe shpreson te behet farmaciste e ardhshme... se e dime qe doktoret jane pak me shume mendjemedhenj lol...keshtu thone farmacistet ne shkolle :perqeshje:  j/k (edhe pse me te drejte jane pa he... lol)

----------

